# Mosses.... terrestial - aquatic



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am investigating the adaptability of terrestial mosses to an aquatic state. I am wondering how easy/difficult this is to acheive. I have found two local mosses that I've cleaned under my usual methods and tied to a peice of driftwood. Also I have taken the same two types of mosses and put in my cracked aquarium with enough water to partly submerse it. These are two experements. I am simply curious. 

Has anyone tried this with local mosses? I love moss. I love how soft it looks and the little pillows it makes.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

You probably have some sedum or fontanalis species. Most of these will not take to complete submerged environments. They may struggle and hang on for a month or two but then will eventually die off. 

Having said that though give it a shot anyhow. Maybe you have a species that will acclimate to submerged life, you never know until you try it.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

That's what I thought. 

you made me feel bad though... like I am torturing the moss. I kinda have that empathy for plants. Eat meat! plant's can't complain


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Not really, that's how moss was discovered in the first place. Right now, I am trying 3 kinds of moss that I collected from a trip in New Bruinswick. 2 of them are still surviving, one looks like some kind of errect most while another looks like micro palm tree without the trunk. The one that die was a new ricca hopeful.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

When was your trip?


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

I think the moss that is grown emersed will have a higher chance of surviving, since there are a high concentration of CO2 in the air than in the water naturally.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

That was on the last week of August. I am seeing new sprout from the "micro palmtree with no trunk" plant. The moss that I though died, there is some kind of new sprout come off where it died ....
The flame moss look alike is complete stump. Not dead, but not growing either. I'll see if I can get my camera back and take some pictures. My other 2 gig camera blows big time and I can't get any decent pictures out of it.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## baboo_jenge (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi,
I have tried this and i highly recommend that you don't.
There are reasons why mosses on land grow on land. 

Gas exchange, nutrient absorption in land and water and VERY different. Different proteins, different mechanisms are needed for survival in water. 

The moss will stay green for about a week then will rot. 
It did NOT look pretty when my entire 29 gallon started to rot..


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It depends on the type and collection locale. I have done the same thing, and after about 3 months, it's totally changed morphology, but still growing submersed.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

the one peice I am using is still living. Mind you, I may have to try again because my shrimp kinda pulled at it. but it is growing new stuff, slightly smaller than the former stuff.


----------

